# please help professionals



## military3253789 (Aug 3, 2004)

hay, im 16 years old and training for the army, im trying to get as fit as possible and gain some muscles but i know i need a good diet i was wondering if any of you guys could help me, i would really appreciate it.

im 185cm tall and weigh 64 KG i dont know if thats under weight but i am tall and skinny.. please help me. if i get diet info off you guys and weight excersices from the other room i know you guys can help me reach what im looking for

p.s for any food ideas please give me something that is available in the uk considering im not in america lol.. thanx guys


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

There is a good post that Jock did the other day -

here it is again....

-------------------------------------

Simple, you are not eating enough calories. Your diet is pure guesswork.

You weigh 176lbs so multiply this by 24 to get a decent bulking calorie figure.

176 x 24 = 4224kcals per day (you need to eat around this figure to gain weight, maybe even more if you have a fast metabolism - but for arguments sake we will stick to this figure)

To make sure you are eating quality calories keep a track on how much protein/carbs and fats you are eating.

DO NOT GET SCARED OFF THIS IS VERY SIMPLE.

For example if you will need to find a decent balance of P/C/F to gain quality muscle. I advise you to find 50% of your calories from Carbs 30% from Protein and 20% from Fat.

To find these totals you must find the percentages first, so:

4224kcals x .50 = 2212kcals from carbs

4224kcals x .30 = 1267kcals from protein

4224kcals x .20 = 845kcals from fat

Remember that:

1g Carbs = 4kcals

1g Protein = 4kcals

1g Fat = 9kcals

So then to find the amounts of P/C/F you should be eating a day we must divide the calorie totals by the number of calories per gram, so:

FRANKS BULKING DIET - DAILY NUTRIENT BREAKDOWN

You should aim to eat:

2212kcals / 4 = 553g of Carbs per day

1267Kcals / 4 = 317g of Protein per day

845ckals / 9 = 94g Fat

Spread the above nutrient totals over 5-7 meals to keep your body in a constant state of growth (anabolic).

Get your nutrients from quality sources, do not pig out on McDonalds or will simply gain useless fat.

Post your routine in one of the training forums and the fellas will make sure you are lifting to your potential.

Happy growing!

Jock

--------------------------------


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

wouldnt call myself a proffesional but I will quote one. Earlier this year robdog (with the help of jimmy) worked out a diet which in my mind has every base covered it is as followed;

'meal 1 50g of whey in water with 50g of oats and i small tin of pinapple

meal 2 11/2 tins of tuna with salad and i add a small glupe of light salad cream.

meal 3 200g of chicken with brown rice and i add a small amount of stir fry sauce

meal 4 same as meal 2

meal 5 same as meal 3

meal 6 3 whole eggs with 3 egg whites

meal 7(bed) 300g lean red meat with brocolli or any green veg.

pwo 100g of malto/glucose 50:50 and 50g of whey in water.

i think jimmy said it works out at about 350g os protein just from whole food so not bad and about 250-300g of carbs and 70-100g of fat.

also i can have a cheat meal every 3 days but im just gonna have 1 on a wednesday and 1 sunday (my sunday dinner lol)

at first i thought it would cost a fortune for all the meat but i get chicken breast off cuts at £4.39 a kilo and top rump steak at £5 a kilo if i buy 3 kilo of each which i think is a good price. what i do with the steak is weigh out 350g and just trim off any excess(sp) fat so works out at about 300g. if you buy in bulk and use the cheaper cuts of meat it works out quite managable money wise because seeing as i aint working i need to watch the pennies'

Throw in some fish oils in there and it a winner

Good luck


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very impressive posts mates. This is some very good advice. Kind of a one stop shopping for gaining weight. Reputation points for Jimmy, Jock, damagedgoods, Musclehed


----------

